# AD & Related Ports - Useful diagram



## credible58 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi,

We recently had to create a diagram showing the TCP and UDP ports used by Active Directory and related services. The diagram also shows the executables that are serving each port. It's quite useful as a quick reference - see http://www.advance7.com/misc/ad_ports.html

We've also made the Visio source file freely available in case you want to customise the diagram.

Best regards...Paul


----------

